# 10. Geburtstag - nächstes Bike steht an.. brauche euren Rat



## nadrealista (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Sohn wird in ein paar Wochen 10 und der 24" ist langsam aber sicher zu klein und der nächste Bike steht an. Ich bin schon seit Monaten am schauen und überlegen aber so richtig im klaren bin ich mir noch nicht was ich nun kaufen soll. Hier ersteinmal die Daten:

01. Innenbeinlänge?
*68cm*
02. Größe?
*146 cm*
03. Alter?
10 Jahre
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?
*ja. seit er 4 ist.*
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?
*bis 1500 EUR*
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?
*Nein :/*
07. Willst Du selber schrauben?
*Theoretisch ja*
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?
*Nein*
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?
*Housetrails, Tagestouren.*
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?
*mittelmäßig Steil. Waldautobahnen aber auch Trails vorhanden. Geplant wäre einmal im Jahr zum Gardasee zu fahren. Letztes Jahr mit dem 24" hat das relativ gut geklappt. Außerdem will ich in dieser Saison ihn auch regelmäßig auf Tages/Halbtagestouren mitnehmen
*
Ich hatte mir bisher den Ghost Lector Kid LC angeschaut, dann den Commencal META HT Junior und bei lokalem Händler saß er auf einem Ridley Ignite 27,5" drauf. Der Ghost kommt beim Händler erst Ende Februar an da könnten wir dies live sehen. Commencal gibt es nur online wobei da das Gewicht mit 13,5 kg schon grenzwertig ist. Der Häändler hatte noch Trek im Angebot da wäre wohl der ProCaliber eine Option in der kleinsten Größe (Gewicht bei 12,5kg).

Falls ich noch was vergessen habe bitte ich um Nachsicht. Bin über alle Anregungen und Ideen dankbar.

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen? Was könnt ihr noch empfehlen? Habt ihr mit den oben genannten Bikes Erfahrungen?

vielen Dank schon mal.

Grüße,
Zeljko


----------



## KIV (31. Januar 2018)

Zdravo Zeljko,

in der Preisklasse gibt's ne Menge Auswahl. Problematisch sehe ich bei Großserien-Bikes, dass da auch bei Rahmengröße S und SM immer Standardkurbeln mit 170mm Länge verbaut werden und das Gewicht eben nem Erwachsenenrad entspricht, weil alle Komponenten über alle Größen identisch dimensioniert sind um auch 100kg-Piloten auszuhalten.
Wie sieht es ggf bei Kania/Pyro oder VPace aus? Oder hast Du Spaß am selber bauen oder optimieren..?

VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadrealista (31. Januar 2018)

Pozdrav Stefane, 

ja genau das waren meine Absichten mit der Frage hier: erfahren ob und wie sich diese Erwachsenen Bikes für einen 10 jährigen eignen. Beim VPace war ich mir unschlüssig wie lange er zum Beispiel den MAX275 fahren kann. Will nicht wieder nach einem Jahr neues Bike kaufen müssen. Selber bauen hätte ich theoretisch Lust. Bin aber eher unbegabt (mit Youtube Videos bekomme ich schon was auf  die Reihe). Allerdings habe ich kein Teilelager im Keller wo ich mich bedienen könnte.

VG
Zeljko


----------



## KIV (31. Januar 2018)

Problematisch beim selber-bauen sind die unglaublich vielen verschiedenen Standards, die mittlerweile auf dem Markt sind.
Da muss man beim Sammeln der Teile höllisch aufpassen, dass alles auch zusammen passt.
Fallstricke gibts insbesondere bei Steuersätzen, Naben und Innenlagern und den jeweils dort angebauten Teilen.
Vielleicht beschränkst Du Dich erstmal auf Anpassungen und Reparaturen. Tipps bekommst Du hier...
Im Moment gibt's noch einige Schnäppchen bei bike-discount und vielen anderen. Da bekommst Du für die Kohle Top-Komponenten und kannst ggf ohne viel Geldeinsatz zB die Kurbel tauschen (Original verkaufen oder als Ersatzteil behalten) und zB nen Carkonlenker aus China verbauen.
Ein 27,5er in 15-16" Rahmenhöhe sollte zu finden sein.

Dieses Bike ist von der Stange, aber direkt kindgerecht, superleicht und bis 160cm nutzbar. 
https://pyrobikes.de/B16 Cool finde ich den Ansatz, einen kleinen Rahmen mit großen Rädern aufzubauen. Also 29"-Prinzip für Kids. Und weils ne Nische ist, hast Du anschließend noch nen ordentlichen Wiederverkaufswert.
Bei VPace gibts ebenso schöne Sachen...

Lacu noc...


----------



## Y_G (1. Februar 2018)

selber bauen mach schon Spaß, aber wie KIV schon sagte man muss halt etwas aufpassen was man kauft und ob das zusammenpasst. So wie ich das verstehe hast Du ja jetzt nicht den absoluten Zeitdruck. Das wäre dann schon mal gut, da kannst Du in Ruhe suchen. Der Bikmarkt hier bietet auch immer eine ganz gute Auswahl an gebrauchten Teilen. Wenn Fragen beim bauen auftauchen bekommst Du hier auch immer Hilfe und Ratschläge. Mit den von Dir genannten Bikes würde ich nicht warm werden, KIV hat schon die üblichen Verdächtigen aufgezählt. Also mit dem Budget und gebrauchten Teilen könntest Du schon ein echt nettes Bike auf die Piste stelle !!!


----------



## KIV (1. Februar 2018)

Das Budget reicht fast für zwei nette, gebrauchte Bikes. Aber: Die Saison geht bald los und der Junge ist für 24" schon viel zu groß. Ich bin für Neukauf... Und vielleicht was gebrauchtes als Alltags-Bike und zum basteln-üben für Papa.


----------



## nadrealista (1. Februar 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten. Habt ihr konkrete Vorschläge? Pyrobikes ist fast über das Budget. könnte die 100 aber noch drauflegen natürlich. Gebtag ist im Februar allerdings wie Stefan schreibt Saison geht bald los.


----------



## Y_G (1. Februar 2018)

also vpace oder pyro, sind beides gute Räder. Ist glaube ich auch Geschmackssache was einem besser gefällt. KIV mag die Pyros lieber ich die VPACE


----------



## nadrealista (5. Februar 2018)

am Mittwoch fahre ich nach Ravensburg um die VPACE Bikes mal live zu sehen und probe zu sitzen. Hab immer noch keinen richtigen Plan und noch keine Entscheidung getroffen. Mal schauen wie es am Mittwoch aussieht


----------



## KIV (5. Februar 2018)

Guter Plan. Die Kreditkarte nicht vergessen..!


----------



## nadrealista (7. Februar 2018)

Servus zusammen,

ein kurzes Update. Waren heute beim Sören (VPACE) in Ravensburg. Sind sehr nett empfangen worden. Mein Sohn hat die Bikes ausprobiert und ist probe gefahren. Sind um einiges schlauer geworden und die Entscheidung ist getroffen worden. Jetzt muss noch die Frau überzeugt werden  und dann kann das Bike als  zum Gebtag da sei. Die Dame des Hauses bekommen wir auch noch rum.

Sobald ich das Teil habe werde ich es hier posten. Mein Sohn war begeistert und ich freue mich ebenso meeega .

Eine Frage an alle die hier mitlesen. Wenn man jetzt einem "normalsterblichen" sagt das man für das Kind neues Bike kauft und erwähnt was der Spaß kostet dann fällt den Leuten die Kinnlade herunter sprichwörtlich. Wie geht ihr damit um? Wie erklärt man jemandem warum 1500 für ein Jugend Bike Sinn machen??

Greets
zk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (7. Februar 2018)

Besser nicht darüber reden. Schon ab 600€ wird man idR für verrückt gehalten... 


Einfach schweigen und genießen, Du kaufst es schließlich auch (oder insbesondere) für den gemeinsamen(!) Spaß.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Besser nicht darüber reden. Schon ab 600€ wird man idR für verrückt gehalten...
> 
> 
> Einfach schweigen und genießen, Du kaufst es schließlich auch (oder insbesondere) für den gemeinsamen(!) Spaß.


600? Wenn man sagt über 300 wird man schon schief abgesehen, und gefragt warum nicht pukky oder Baumarkt... für 150€?


----------



## nadrealista (7. Februar 2018)

also haben andere ähnliche Probleme. Oma ist soeben fast vom Stuhl gefallen hahah


----------



## kc85 (7. Februar 2018)

Man muss die liebe Familie nur Bike für Bike konditionieren und an die Preise gewöhnen. 

Beim 26er hat von den Omas und Opas beim Preis schon keiner mehr mit der Wimper gezuckt. 

Zum Glück war die beste aller Ehefrauen (immerhin die wichtigste Instanz) von Anfang an aufgeschlossen für das Thema. Mittlerweile verlangt die bessere Hälfte sogar selber nach einem 10kg-Flitzer (gerade im Bau) und will ihr olles CroMo-Rockhopper eher gestern als Morgen einmotten.

kc85


----------



## KIV (8. Februar 2018)

Die o.g. "600-€-Grenze-zum-Wahnsinn" bezog sich auf die im Fred genannte Zielgruppe, 10+ Jahre und fabrikneue Bikes vom freundlichen ZEG-Fachgeschäft mit 27,5er Rädern und Federgabel. Aber wahrscheinlich habe ich selbst dafür noch zu hoch angesetzt, der Wahnsinn ist bei mir halt schon sehr weit fortgeschritten. 
Ich rede mich gerne damit heraus, dass ich für den Selbstaufbau auch gebrauchte Teile verwende. Und dass das Basteln auch mein Hobby ist... Man kann das vermutlich auch mit "Verdrängen der Realität" bezeichnen. 
Scherz beiseite: Problematisch sehe ich tatsächlich die Außenwirkung gegenüber Freunden unseres Juniors. Er freut sich über sein Bike und man sieht ihm den Spaß einfach an, wobei er sich ziemlich sicher daran hält, nicht über den "Wert" zu reden.
Ich denke schon, dass das auf einige Kollegen eher demotivierend wirkt.
Daher habe ich auch schon das eine oder andere Freunde-Rad etwas "erleichtert" und für die Schule habe ich ein Bike im "Standard-Look" zusammengeschraubt, was eher dezent daher kommt und dadurch hoffentlich auch nicht so Diebstahl-gefährdet ist. Trotzdem wiegts nur 10,5 kg mit Federgabel... 

Wie geht Ihr mit dem Thema um? @nadrealista Ich hoffe, die Diskussion ist hier okay..?! Du stehst ja demnächst auch vor dem "Problem"...

PS: Die Beratung in normalen Radgeschäften ist offensichtlich meist wirklich gruselig schlecht. Erst gestern habe ich das neue Rad von einem seiner Kumpel "bewundern" dürfen. Der Bengel ist knapp einsfuffzig hoch und müht sich jetzt auf einem 29er ab. Die Sattelstütze steckt bis zum Anschlag im Mini-Rahmen und die 170er Kurbel lässt seine Knie fast bis zum Kinn schlagen. Die Arme sind zum Glück vor Einschlägen geschützt, weil die Hände dank Riser-Bar und Spacerturm ala "Ape-Hanger" fast über Kopfhöhe plaziert sind. Ein Bild des Grauens...


----------



## Linipupini (8. Februar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Der Bengel ist knapp einsfuffzig hoch und müht sich jetzt auf einem 29er ab. Die Sattelstütze steckt bis zum Anschlag im Mini-Rahmen und die 170er Kurbel lässt seine Knie fast bis zum Kinn schlagen. Die Arme sind zum Glück vor Einschlägen geschützt, weil die Hände dank Riser-Bar und Spacerturm ala "Ape-Hanger" fast über Kopfhöhe plaziert sind. Ein Bild des Grauens...


 
Das ist die Realität!! Wo zum Teufel machen die "Fachleute" ihre Ausbildung, falls sie dann eine haben. Manche haben noch nicht einmal ein Bezug zum Rad. Einfach grottenschlecht die Beratung in den meisten Läden, aber nicht nur in Verbindung mit Kinderrädern.
Ich weiß warum ich BOC und Co meide, ich hol mir noch nicht einmal ein Schlauch dort.
Wenn ich die ganzen Radverkäufer Spacken sehe kriege ich nen Würgereitz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadrealista (8. Februar 2018)

@KIV gerne die Diskussion hier fortführen ich habe die auch angestoßen. Ich war bisher im Bereich 600 EUR + Austusch gewisser Teile. Stoße aber dann mit einem VPACE in ganz neue Spähren.


----------



## nadrealista (8. Februar 2018)

zu dem Thema Beratung +1. Habe ein paar Radläden abgeklappert in der Gegend. Bei einem Bub 10 Jahre und knapp 1,50 werden dann 27,5 meist empfohlen (Erwachsenenräder) mit 12,5-13,5 kg. Will jemand unter 600 EUR ausgeben darf mit 14kg rumkurbeln.

meiner freut sich ebenso wie verrückt


----------



## Linipupini (8. Februar 2018)

nadrealista schrieb:


> werden dann 27,5 meist empfohlen (Erwachsenenräder) mit 12,5-13,5 kg.


was sollen sie denn anderes empfehlen? gibt ja nüscht mehr! Ein hoch auf die Selbstbauer und 26"


----------



## nadrealista (18. Februar 2018)

So am letzten Freitag pünktlich am Geburtstag konnten wir das neue Bike in Ravensburg bei VPACE abholen. Es ist ein VPACE MAX29 geworden. 29" Laufräder geeignet ab einer Größe von 150 cm. Das Bike kommt nach April in den Verkauf wir hatten Glück das Ausstellungsstück zu ergattern. Mein Sohn ist noch 4 cm drunter kommt aber damit schon richtig gut zu recht. Leider konnten wir es an diesem Wochenende aufgrund von Feiern und Erkältung noch nicht einweihen. Ein Foto wollte ich euch dennoch nicht vorenthalten.

Wiegt so wie es da steht exakt 10 kg. Mein Sohn ist überglücklich und ich freue mich auch unheimlich auf die kommende Saison


----------



## KIV (18. Februar 2018)

Fiesta fahren, aber das geilste Bike weit-und-breit für den Junior. Das ist mal extra-cool!


Glückwunsch nachträglich, Gute Besserung und Viel Spaß Euch beiden mit dem Bike!


----------



## nadrealista (14. März 2018)

kleines Update. Haben mittlerweile 2 Ausfahrten unternommen. Mein kleiner ist sehr begeistert von dem Bike und kommt im Gelände damit super zu Recht. Waren beide mal bei uns vor Ort in den Wäldern je 1 Stunde unterwegs. Bisher also rundum zufrieden wir zwei mit dem Bike.

Hier noch 2 Schnappschüsse:


----------



## below (16. März 2018)

Tolles Rad - viel Spaß damit.

Zur Diskussion in Bike Läden: Bei uns gibt es da meist genau ein Kriterium wonach die Verkäufer entscheiden ob das Rad passt. Und das ist, ob er beim Probesitzen mit den Füßen noch irgendwie auf den Boden kommt. Wie die Haltung auf dem Rad ist, ob die Kurbel passt, das interessiert dann meist nicht mehr.

Und zu den Preisen: In unserem Bekanntenkreis fanden ausnahmslos alle das Orbea für 369€ schon zu teuer. Vorher beim Islabike (Import aus UK???) oder dem Kokua Jumper war es fast noch schlimmer. Dennoch waren sie dann von den Rädern total begeistert, insbesondere wenn sie gesehen haben, wie gut unser Sohn damit zu Recht kommt. Und trotzdem wurde dann als nächstes Rad wieder ein Stahlbomber ala Puky gekauft.


----------



## nadrealista (16. März 2018)

below schrieb:


> Tolles Rad - viel Spaß damit.



Vielen Dank.



> Zur Diskussion in Bike Läden: Bei uns gibt es da meist genau ein Kriterium wonach die Verkäufer entscheiden ob das Rad passt. Und das ist, ob er beim Probesitzen mit den Füßen noch irgendwie auf den Boden kommt. Wie die Haltung auf dem Rad ist, ob die Kurbel passt, das interessiert dann meist nicht mehr.
> 
> Und zu den Preisen: In unserem Bekanntenkreis fanden ausnahmslos alle das Orbea für 369€ schon zu teuer. Vorher beim Islabike (Import aus UK???) oder dem Kokua Jumper war es fast noch schlimmer. Dennoch waren sie dann von den Rädern total begeistert, insbesondere wenn sie gesehen haben, wie gut unser Sohn damit zu Recht kommt. Und trotzdem wurde dann als nächstes Rad wieder ein Stahlbomber ala Puky gekauft.



sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Hatte in der Familie kürzlich Diskussion als für ein kleines Mädchen neuer Rad fällig war. Die Vorstellung der beteiligten war das man für 150 EUR ein Rad finden wird was das Kind gerne fährt.


----------



## KIV (16. März 2018)

below schrieb:


> Tolles Rad - viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Zur Diskussion in Bike Läden: Bei uns gibt es da meist genau ein Kriterium wonach die Verkäufer entscheiden ob das Rad passt. Und das ist, ob er beim Probesitzen mit den Füßen noch irgendwie auf den Boden kommt. Wie die Haltung auf dem Rad ist, ob die Kurbel passt, das interessiert dann meist nicht mehr.
> 
> Und zu den Preisen: In unserem Bekanntenkreis fanden ausnahmslos alle das Orbea für 369€ schon zu teuer. Vorher beim Islabike (Import aus UK???) oder dem Kokua Jumper war es fast noch schlimmer. Dennoch waren sie dann von den Rädern total begeistert, insbesondere wenn sie gesehen haben, wie gut unser Sohn damit zu Recht kommt. Und trotzdem wurde dann als nächstes Rad wieder ein Stahlbomber ala Puky gekauft.


Und die Krönung: Ich werde nach Tipps gefragt, weil "Du kennst Dich doch so gut aus..!" Und dann werden diese meist völlig ignoriert. Aber immerhin darf ich für alle Nichten, Neffen und Patenkinder ordentliche Fahrräder als "Gemeinschaftsgeschenke" organisieren. Mein kleiner Triumph gegen die Großserienindustrie.


----------



## below (16. März 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Und die Krönung: Ich werde nach Tipps gefragt, weil "Du kennst Dich doch so gut aus..!" Und dann werden diese meist völlig ignoriert.



Das ist doch normal. Bei uns ist es immer:"Wenn eurer da raus gewachsen ist, gebt uns unbedingt Bescheid"
Mach ich auch wider besseren Wissens immer. Für das Pepperbike lag dann die Peisvorstellung bei 100€. Für das Islabike ähnlich.

Das aktuelle Specialized ist natürlich etwas schwerer als die letzten Räder, jetzt muss ich mir anhören: "Aber Du hast doch sonst immer so leichte Räder gekauft" Dabei wiegt es als 24" Fully immer noch weniger als das 20" Baumarkt Rad ihres Juniors.

Aber ich mach jetzt Schluss mit Offtopic sonst bekomme ich schlechte Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

